# Kennel software and record keeping



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am wondering how everyone keeps records for their kennels - home-made spreadshheets, commercial kennel software programs, paper records, post-it notes on the fridge door...
IF you do use a software package what aspects of it do you like/dislike and what do you consider essential and what is usleless or could be improved upon.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

bloodline/"pedigree" via www.bloedlijnen.nl is an internetsite with the bloodlines of a lot of knpv dogs. If I have a litter a write to an administrato who puts the bloodline, with name of the puppy and the new owner online.
I have several worddocuments with expected litter with dam and the expected father which I use as a puppy reserve list.´
I don´t have many litters so it is very do-able for me this way.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you talking about a breeding kennel or a boarding kennel?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

more for a breeding/working/hobby kennel type of situation. I just bought a pedigree program(pretty inespensive) but would like to do a little research before slapping down the dollars for a program for a kennel software program. I have a homemade spreadsheet but it is very rudimentary and I am not the most computer literate person.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

For anyone that might want to inquire about Boarding/Training Kennel software, KennelSoft is one I've personally worked with and loved. Easy to track certain dogs, owners, and their progress.
For personal software, I've heard that Sibrun's Kennel Management Program and E-Z KENNEL PLUS v.5 are good for PCs. For a Border Collie breeder I used to know, DataDog for PALM was her favorite because she could access all her records anywhere.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I did a little research and found a program I liked called "The Breeders Standard" and a pedigree generator called "Instaped" - both from www.mbfs.com and managed to install them without incident or tears(I'm a little computer challenged). I found them really easy to enter and access information and didn't have any trouble navigating around the programs. I am in the process of taking my big pile of dog records, pedigrees, pictures, vet records and etc and actually getting records that I can access quickly and easily. The Instaped program produces really nice looking pedigrees and printed forms. I would recommend these programs to anyone who is looking for a nice, easy to use kennel software porgram.


----------

